# International B250 wiring Loom



## Twilly (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there anyone out there that can help me to solve a problem I have with my wiring. Each time I have run my tractor the battery goes flat. A friend has checked thewiring and claims that the wire to the glow plugs is shorting . I am not a mechanic and although I managed to fit a new solinoid I cannot sort the wiring

HELP


----------



## lad (Nov 11, 2012)

There is a wiring diagram in the owners manual, if that helps


----------

